# 60+ acers in mountains of North Carolina



## CSA again

We have 60 acres of prime mountain land for sale in Western North Carolina. This very secluded land has its own private well maintained right of way, is only minutes from interstate 40. Just minutes from the Blue Ridge ParkWay, Cherokee, Sky Resorts, Great Smokey Mountain National Park, and many Mountain lakes.This land is heavily wooded with large hardwood timber, and has small streams and springs. It is home to wild turkey, deer, and many forest animals. Your own private road goes all the way to the top of your own private mountain, with many home sites along the way. $1.2 m


----------



## hillsidedigger

People here at HT do not believe me when I say $20k per acre is the going price even for a 60 acre tract of woods and mountainsides in many parts of WNC, but it is. I was just offered $22k/acre for 11 acres (5 times what I paid 12 years ago) and I will take it if it comes to a closing.


----------



## Ozarka

Y'all need to come to the Ozarks, I'll fix you up right smart here, only $ 2,222 per acre with a spring piped into the house, bet we got more chicks and tiggers herebouts, though. We got them Hogs, too, iffn you are of that persuasion. Oh, sorry...


----------



## chickenista

I beg you with my forehead in the dust dampened with the tears from my eyes....don't sell it a developer. I know the millions are nice, but please, sell it to someone with respect in their hearts and love in their eyes. Too much of WNC is being eaten by developments and it is heartbreaking for those of us whose families have been here for hundreds of years. We can't afford it, we are poor mountain people. I would give you a kidney for it if you wanted....I really would.


----------



## georgiarebel

chickenista said:


> I beg you with my forehead in the dust dampened with the tears from my eyes....don't sell it a developer.


+1 

It would be a dream to have that much land in the mountains. I wouldn't have the heart to sell it. Some carpetbagger :1pig: is probably already licking his chops over it. 

GR


----------



## chris30523

hillsidedigger said:


> People here at HT do not believe me when I say $20k per acre is the going price even for a 60 acre tract of woods and mountainsides in many parts of WNC, but it is. I was just offered $22k/acre for 11 acres (5 times what I paid 12 years ago) and I will take it if it comes to a closing.


Same here in NE GA .It is amazing. I have 30 acres right outside the city limits and I was offered (by a developer)975,000 for it. I imagine I will eventually have to take an offer because of where we are.We bought this place 5 years ago and paid a little over 10,000 an acre for it :shrug: Land prices in this area are amazing. I would sell but I could't find anything comparable close by(That wouldn't cost as much or more) and this is where our family is.Although I could get a pretty nice place in the Ozarks for that price.


----------

